# Coast Guard search



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

A kayaker turned over at about1530 today.
A boater must have been near by.
Rumor is, he is OK.
He can pick up his Yak at the fire dept. near Lesner.
Info from a scanner.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

There's a post on the TF VA board from the guy who called it in. He spoke to the wife of the yakker, I assume he's ok because the post didn't say differently.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Yakkers be careful out there this time of the year. Falling in cold water will shock your body and hypothermia can set in shortly. 

Don't fall in the water while taking a leak, etc. like I did this year....


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I heard some of this on the police scanner at work. Seems he got picked up by a boat. I missed most of the scanner traffic, I'm afraid. 

I'm sure he's OK ... or it would have been our lead story tonight.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

I was fishing off the beach on the duck inn side by the bridge when the kayaker tipped over. He was cutting thru the pilings and stopped half way thru, that was his mistake, he got sucked against the pilings and tipped over. The current was kicken at that time. Unfortunetly the current was going out, if it was going in his stuff would have drifted into the inlet. We flagged a boat that had just turned coming into the inlet and they went and picked him up about 50 yards from the bridge. He was ok but he wasnt wearing a wet suit, just jeans, jacket and life preserver. He was in the water 10-15 minutes. His kayak wedged against the pilings for close to an hour until a pilot boat wake disloged it and thats when whoever picked it up came along.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

yikes, now i know not to stop halfway under a bridge when the tide is rippin. had no idea it could suck you in like that. makes me think twice about when i try sheepshead fishin.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

That is NOT a spot for an inexperienced Yakker. I've fished it quite a few times and have seen the current stack up 2' waves just from the current alone. The eddy over on the DuckInn side in particular is pretty hairy but fishes well because of the same thing, current.

The lesson to be learned here is not to be over confident anywhere you go, until you've scouted out the area or fished it with someone that already knows the lay of the land.


----------



## _____ (Jun 5, 2006)

Just ask NewsJeff how dangerous that spot is  

He left a little snap momento there


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

_____ said:


> Just ask NewsJeff how dangerous that spot is
> 
> He left a little snap momento there


I learned a couple of things that day.

1) I'm an idiot. (Just a reminder, really.)

2) I will always wear my PFD. 

3) Don't anchor in the Lesner channel. 

4) The current in the Lesner channel is strong enough to sink the float you have on the end of your anchor rope.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

So now the mystery is solved, glad to se you got out OK. Welcome to the Turtle Brigade!


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

I think I saw a couple of rods that WERE on the kayak if Im not mistaken, Im sure even if it was one rod that the mishap was a terrible experience. At least when he tipped over once he got out of the kayak which did take a couple of moments he floated out from under the bridge cool as a cucumber but I bet he was shocked as hell what just happen and mad about losing his fishing gear.


----------

